# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Leki osłonowe a AUGMENTIN

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry.
Mojej córce lekarka przepisała dziś antybiotyk o nazwie "Augmentin" w związku z środkowym zapaleniem ucha. Gdy pół roku temu córka przyjmowała zinnat, również antybiotyk, równocześnie dostawała kapsułki o nazwie lacidofil osłonowo. Czy przy augmentinie również jest to konieczne? Osobiście uważam, że tak, ale lekarka nic o tym nie wspomniała

----------


## Krzysztof

Dzień dobry
Tak, leki zawierające florę bakteryjną typu lacidofil powinny być przyjmowane przez kilka dni po, a także trakcie leczenia każdym antybiotykiem, również augmentinem, bez względu na to, czy lekarz o tym przypomni, czy nie. W trakcie antybiotykoterapii najlepiej stosować je zachowując co najmniej dwu-trzygodzinny odstęp od podania antybiotyku, aby nie uszkodził zawartych w nich bakterii.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## słuchawka

lekarze często "zapominają" wspomnieć o osłonie ale jak mój poprzednik uważam,że jest on niezbędny ,wręcz konieczny,bardzo dobrze w takich sytuacjach sprawdzają się probiotyki,nawet specjalne dla kobiet ,dziewczyn,więc może warto pójść w tym kierunku

----------

